# Wie macht man ein lichtschwert



## Darth Ota (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte gerne ein Laserschwert machen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie und es soll auch nicht allzu viel kosten.
Ich möchte Filme und mit so einem Laserschwert machen.
Kann mir jdm. helfen
                   Danke jetzt schon mal
                       mfg 
                            Darth Ota


----------



## O Neil (3. Juni 2007)

_Tja, mit einem kostenlosen Programm wirst du warscheinlich nicht den gewünschten Effekt so hinkriegen, das du zufrieden bist.

Ich würde dir aber After Effects empfehlen, das kostet zwar, ist aber warscheinlich eines der besten auf dem Gebiet. 
Damit kann man auch Laserschwerter basteln und dazu findet man hunderte Tutorials im Web

Hier, das ist eines der besten:

http://forum.marcus-graefe.de/thread.php?postid=4076

Hier findet man auch ein paar sehr gute Effekte bezüglich Star Wars. Dazu musst du
aber des Englisch mächtig sein:

http://ryanw.michaelfrisk.com/ryan-w/tutorials.html

So, ich hoffe, dir ist damit geholfen.

O'Neill_


----------

